# February poll



## Foxbat (Jan 28, 2005)

Make your mark and let the wheels of Democracy turn


----------



## Leto (Jan 28, 2005)

Always logical I've voted for Star Wars : A new hope.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 29, 2005)

V (big surprise)

although i'm not averse to star wars or solaris


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm opting for the chocolate route and putting 1 in for willy wonka.


----------



## Lidora (Jan 29, 2005)

dark crystal! 



it's one of my favorite movies, so interesting, so fun!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 5, 2005)

We have a winner: Dark Crystal.


----------

